# Disarm Alarm problem 1995 Nissan Maxima



## Suzette (Oct 4, 2005)

Good afternoon. My mother has a 95 Nissan Maxima. No key fob. She recently had the battery changed and the alarm will not disarm so she can start the car.

This is what I have tried:
Pulled the alarm cables from the side of the battery cable (close to the terminal) - nothing, put them back - nothing
I have pulled the fuse so it will shut up
I have pulled the connection to the horn so it will quit going off
I have tried resetting by pulling the negative feed to the battery, putting it back on and then unlocking the door and trying to start the car - still nothing

Any suggestions? If I cut or disconnect the green and yellow wire at the kick panel will this disarm or disengage the alarm.

The car is old but it's all she has. She doesn't even need the alarm to work. She just needs the car to start.

Thanks for your help - by the way - I know very little about cars - so be patient and explain in laymans terms. 

Thanks in advance for your help,
Suzette


----------



## Suzette (Oct 4, 2005)

a friend of a friend told me to close and lock the doors, then open the trunk. While the trunk is open, unlock the doors and try to start the car.

It worked!

Suzette


----------

